# ICD-10 BOOTCAMP? have u attended?



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Jan 24, 2013)

Are there any type of books that we need to purchase before going to the camps?  Or are there textbooks provided as part of this?  Just wondering what all we need to bring.  I haven't signed up for one yet but am going to soon.  Thanks for any info anyone may have.


----------



## MDPowell (Jan 24, 2013)

I attended the boot camp in Texas.  I did not purchase nor bring any code books.  Everything is supplied for you to keep with the purchase of the boot camp.  We recieved an ICD-10 CM book along with a training book. I definitely recommend going to one.  Very informative and helpful!


----------



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply!!  I plan on going to one in Nasvhille in March...thanks again!


----------



## corikr77 (Jan 24, 2013)

I went to the one in Seattle and it was very informative! Enjoy!


----------



## Lynda (Feb 7, 2013)

How do you find out where these boot camps are for ICD 10


----------



## bridgettemartin (Feb 8, 2013)

Lynda said:


> How do you find out where these boot camps are for ICD 10



Click on the ICD 10 tab at the top of the page and under that you'll see the link for ICD 10 training.  Select that, and the bootcamp schedule is in there.


----------



## hmgriffith (Mar 11, 2013)

Did you wear business casual?  I am going to the one in Miami Fl on Thursday and was thinking dressy capri pants and nice tops?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 14, 2013)

MDPowell said:


> I attended the boot camp in Texas.  I did not purchase nor bring any code books.  Everything is supplied for you to keep with the purchase of the boot camp.  We recieved an ICD-10 CM book along with a training book. I definitely recommend going to one.  Very informative and helpful!



Is the training book for helping to train other coders the icd 10? Or just for the person at the boot camp?


----------

